# Yui Morishita/The Duke of Pianeet



## Orange Soda King

Any pianists and/or anime music fans heard of this man? He's one of the best Japanese pianists in the world, and whenever he's not playing classical music, he makes supervirtuoso arrangements of anime music. Morishita specializes in Alkan, and is probably the best Alkan pianist I've ever heard, which is saying a lot, when you stack up pianists like Hamelin, Gibbons, Smith, and Maltempo... But I'm serious 

Anywho, I learned one of his short original compositions, and it's probably one of the easiest things he's composed/arranged, and it's still quite difficult. Have a look!





Anyway, if you're not familiar with him, search his name on YouTube and watch basically anything that comes up.


----------

